# Tascam US144 (not MkII) Question



## CoupeDeBoulder (Dec 24, 2012)

I have read many posts on using the US122/144 with REW and I don't know if it's because I'm using a pre-MkII unit or I'm doing something wrong, but I can only use it at 44.1. I can use other apps with it at 48, but when I start REW (even if it had been set to 48 the last time it was shut down), the US144 shifts to 44.1 immediately and stays there.

Others have said explicitly that it works on Win 7 at all sample rates. I'm using Server 2008 R2 x64, but that is the same as Win 7. Am I missing something or is it because I have the original unit? I haven't tried the ASIO drivers yet so I'm still the Java ones. It acts the same on version 5.0 build 2142 and 5.01 Beta 12.

When it's switched from 44.1 to 48 within the same REW session, REW says it is calibrating at 48 but the Tascam CPL app shows 24/44.1 and the calibrate SPL is horrible (-3dB 2.6, 13.7K). If I shutdown REW and then change the US144 from playback devices->advanced to 48 (it shows 16 bits but the CPL app shows 24), the minute the REW window appears, the CPL app switches to 44.1 and calibrate fails with something about "timeout waiting for space to write the fadeout block".

The firmware is 1.12 and driver is 2.02. Am I missing something?

-mike


----------



## CoupeDeBoulder (Dec 24, 2012)

I did switch to the ASIO drivers. Amazing, 44.1, 48, 88.2 and 96 with -3 dB at 2.4 - 21.12, 2.6 - 22.99, 3.0 - 42.17, and 3.3 - 45.8

Still wondering about the Java drivers though. What a fantastic piece of software!!!

-mike


----------



## matte (Jul 14, 2010)

So you have it working well with the asio drivers? I have one on the way. Like yours it's the original version. Just making sure. I'm on xp though so that will def be a variable.


----------



## CoupeDeBoulder (Dec 24, 2012)

I started using it with XP, so no worries. The early x64 days were tuff, but Tascam stepped up to the plate (unlike Lexicon who left us hi and dry). Haven't tried ASIO4ALL yet as the Tascam driver works well. Enjoy, I'll post the cal graphs for it latter.

-mike


----------

